# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  [DNS] Ενιαίο tld .WN

## StarGazer

Συνεχίζοντας την συζήτηση και την προσπάθεια που γίνεται για ενιαίο tld
από το thread:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=371046#371046
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=371046#371046

Προτείνω στα reverse dns των backbone να ακολουθηθεί το 
παρακάτω σχήμα που ισχύει στο AWMN:
δηλαδή gw-κόμβος_με_τον_οποίο_έχουμε_λινκ.δικός_μας_κόμβος.αναγνωριστικό_πόλης.wn.
για να ξέρουμε που πηγαίνουμε έχοντας όλοι κάτι ομοιόμορφο.*

Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν ο WN(wireless node)-hostmaster
είναι μια προσπάθεια να μπορεί να πάρει ο καθένας το domain που θέλει αυτόματα μέσω ενός web-based συστήματoς που έχει στηθεί και κάνει χρήση php/mysql/perl/bind. 

Μια λίστα με τους διαθέσιμους servers πανελλαδικά μπορείτε στη σελίδα του wn-hostmaster στις παρακάτω διευθύνσεις:
http://www.hostmaster.wn ή
http://10.86.87.169 (wireless-Athens) ή
http://10.100.17.115 (wireless-Thessaloniki) ή
http://hostmaster.wnode.net
(οι servers που γράφουν δίπλα +reverse παίρνουν την reverse ζώνη από τον wn-hostmaster) 

Βολεύει και για το reverse μια που κάνει τα πάντα μόνο του οπότε κάνοντας tracert σε άλλες πόλεις δε θα βλέπουμε το χάος που επικρατεί
τώρα.

Προτάσεις - ιδέες - δεκτές 
Έχω και κάποια άλλα πράματα να προσθέσω αλλά ας δούμε πρώτα πως βρίσκετε την πρόταση αυτή.

*όπου "αναγνωριστικό πόλης".wn σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω πίνακα της πανελλαδικής διευθυνσιοδότησης.

Νομός	Πληθυσμός	B-classes	Range	Route BB DNS ext.[/*:m:35550]Αττικής	3761810	96 (64+32)	10.0.0.0 - 10.95.255.255	10.0.0.0/10 και 10.64.0.0/11	*ATH.WN*[/*:m:35550]Θεσσαλονίκης	1057825	32	10.96.0.0 - 10.127.255.255	10.96.0.0/11 *THE.WN*[/*:m:35550]Λάρισας	279305	8	10.128.0.0 - 10.135.255.255	10.128.0.0/13 *LAR.WN*[/*:m:35550]Αχαΐας 322789	8	10.136.0.0 - 10.143.255.255	10.136.0.0/13 *PAT.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ευβοίας	215136	4	10.144.0.0 - 10.147.255.255	10.144.0.0/14 *HLA.WN*[/*:m:35550]Μεσσηνίας	176876	4	10.148.0.0 - 10.151.255.255	10.148.0.0/14 *KAL.WN*[/*:m:35550]Μαγνησίας	206995	4	10.152.0.0 - 10.155.255.255	10.152.0.0/14 *VOL.WN*[/*:m:35550]Δωδεκανήσων	190071	4	10.156.0.0 - 10.159.255.255	10.156.0.0/14 *RHD.WN*[/*:m:35550]Καβάλας	145054	2	10.160.0.0 - 10.161.255.255	10.160.0.0/15 *KAV.WN*[/*:m:35550]Πέλλας	145797	2	10.162.0.0 - 10.163.255.255	10.162.0.0/15 *EDS.WN*[/*:m:35550]Σερρών	200916	4	10.164.0.0 - 10.167.255.255	10.164.0.0/14 *SER.WN*[/*:m:35550]Αργολίδας	105770	2	10.168.0.0 - 10.169.255.255	10.168.0.0/15 *NAF.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ξάνθης	101856	2	10.170.0.0 - 10.171.255.255	10.170.0.0/15 *XTH.WN*[/*:m:35550]Αρκαδίας	102035	2	10.172.0.0 - 10.173.255.255	10.172.0.0/15 *TPL.WN*[/*:m:35550]Δράμας	103975	2	10.174.0.0 - 10.175.255.255	10.174.0.0/15 *DRA.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ηρακλείου	292489	8	10.176.0.0 - 10.183.255.255	10.176.0.0/13 *HER.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ιωαννίνων	170239	4	10.184.0.0 - 10.187.255.255	10.184.0.0/14 *ION.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κοζάνης	155324	4	10.188.0.0 - 10.191.255.255	10.188.0.0/14 *KOZ.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κορίνθου	154624	4	10.192.0.0 - 10.195.255.255	10.192.0.0/14 *KOR.WN*[/*:m:35550]Χανίων	150387	2	10.196.0.0 - 10.197.255.255	10.196.0.0/15 *HAR.WN*[/*:m:35550]Έβρου 149354	2	10.198.0.0 - 10.199.255.255	10.198.0.0/15 *AXD.WN*[/*:m:35550]Φθιώτιδας	178771	4	10.200.0.0 - 10.203.255.255	10.200.0.0/14 *AMF.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ημαθίας	143618	2	10.204.0.0 - 10.205.255.255	10.204.0.0/15 *VER.WN*[/*:m:35550]Τρικάλων	138047	2	10.206.0.0 - 10.207.255.255	10.206.0.0/15 *TRK.WN*[/*:m:35550]Βοιωτίας	131085	2	10.208.0.0 - 10.209.255.255	10.208.0.0/15 *LIV.WN*[/*:m:35550]Πιερίας 129846	2	10.210.0.0 - 10.211.255.255	10.210.0.0/15 *KAT.WN*[/*:m:35550]Καρδίτσας	129541	2	10.212.0.0 - 10.213.255.255	10.212.0.0/15 *KAR.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κυκλάδων	112615	2	10.214.0.0 - 10.215.255.255	10.214.0.0/15 *ERM.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κέρκυρας	111975	2	10.216.0.0 - 10.217.255.255	10.216.0.0/15 *KER.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ροδόπης	110828	2	10.218.0.0 - 10.219.255.255	10.218.0.0/15 *KOM.WN*[/*:m:35550]Λέσβου	109118	2	10.220.0.0 - 10.221.255.255	10.220.0.0/15 *MYT.WN*[/*:m:35550]Χαλκιδικής	107156	2	10.222.0.0 - 10.223.255.255	10.222.0.0/15 *HAL.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ηλείας 193288	4	10.224.0.0 - 10.227.255.255	10.224.0.0/14 *PYR.WN*[/*:m:35550]Αιτωλοακαρνανίας224429	4	10.228.0.0 - 10.231.255.255	10.228.0.0/14 *MES.WN*[/*:m:35550]Λακωνίας	99637	2	10.232.0.0 - 10.233.255.255	10.232.0.0/15 *SPA.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κιλκίς 89056	2	10.234.0.0 - 10.235.255.255	10.234.0.0/15 *KIL.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ρεθύμνου	81936	2	10.236.0.0 - 10.237.255.255	10.236.0.0/15 *RTH.WN*[/*:m:35550]Aρτας	78134	2	10.238.0.0 - 10.239.255.255	10.238.0.0/15 *ART.WN*[/*:m:35550]Λασιθίου	76319	2	10.240.0.0 - 10.241.255.255	10.240.0.0/15 *ANK.WN*[/*:m:35550]Πρέβεζας	59356	1	10.242.0.0 - 10.242.255.255	10.242.0.0/16 *PRV.WN*[/*:m:35550]Φλώρινας	54768	1	10.243.0.0 - 10.243.255.255	10.243.0.0/16 *FLO.WN*[/*:m:35550]Καστοριάς	53483	1	10.244.0.0 - 10.244.255.255	10.244.0.0/16 *KTA.WN*[/*:m:35550]Χίου 53408	1	10.245.0.0 - 10.245.255.255	10.245.0.0/16 *CHI.WN*[/*:m:35550]Φωκίδας	48284	1	10.246.0.0 - 10.246.255.255	10.246.0.0/16 *FOK.WN*[/*:m:35550]Θεσπρωτίας	46091	1	10.247.0.0 - 10.247.255.255	10.247.0.0/16 *IGN.WN*[/*:m:35550]Σάμου 43595	1	10.248.0.0 - 10.248.255.255	10.248.0.0/16 *SAM.WN*[/*:m:35550]Κεφαλληνίας	39488	1	10.249.0.0 - 10.249.255.255	10.249.0.0/16 *KEF.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ζακύνθου	39015	1	10.250.0.0 - 10.250.255.255	10.250.0.0/16 *ZAK.WN*[/*:m:35550]Γρεβενών	37947	1	10.251.0.0 - 10.251.255.255	10.251.0.0/16 *GRV.WN*[/*:m:35550]Ευρυτανίας	32053	1	10.252.0.0 - 10.252.255.255	10.252.0.0/16 *KRP.WN*[/*:m:35550]Λευκάδας	22506	1	10.253.0.0 - 10.253.255.255	10.253.0.0/16 *LEF.WN*[/*:m:35550]Δεσμευμένα 2	10.254.0.0 - 10.255.255.255	10.254.0.0/15 *RSV.WN*[/*:m:35550]Σύνολα	10964020	256[/*:m:35550]

----------


## StarGazer

Και για να δείτε περίπου τι εννοώ στην πράξη (επειδή αυτή τη στιγμή δε παίζει το link με thess:



```
C:\>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    22 ms    14 ms    12 ms  gw-space.cloudscraper.the.wn [10.100.255.237]
  2    50 ms    45 ms    23 ms  gw-cloudscraper.demonas.the.wn [10.103.255.246]
  3    25 ms    18 ms    41 ms  gw-THMMY.demonas.the.wn [10.103.255.214]
  4    31 ms    20 ms    47 ms  THMMY.swn [10.106.3.1]
  5   355 ms   295 ms   306 ms  gw-ATHENS.top.ath.wn [10.17.122.158]
  6   288 ms   280 ms   219 ms  10.17.122.131
  7   195 ms   190 ms   286 ms  10.17.122.129
  8   325 ms   306 ms   298 ms  10.17.122.174
  9   248 ms   275 ms   251 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
 10     *      416 ms   522 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 11   290 ms   266 ms   269 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 12   500 ms   368 ms   334 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 13   266 ms   272 ms   269 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## StarGazer

Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω σήμερα έχει τροποποιηθεί κατάλληλα το wind.wna.gr έτσι ώστε να ενημερώνεται αυτόματα το reverse DNS, επιπρόσθετα στον WN-Ηοstmaster.
Σχετικό θέμα θα βρείτε στο: http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-2843.html

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες; Είναι κάποιο mod στο WiND που επιτρέπει τη διαχείριση του reverse DNS;

Έχετε κάπου τον κώδικα;

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό δε, δεν το έπιασα καθόλου. Τι ενημερώνεται από που και πως?

----------


## StarGazer

Αν διαβάσετε αντίστοιχο thread θα το καταλάβετε.
Στο wind.wna.gr έχω κάνει απλά 2 προσθήκες στον κώδικα έτσι ώστε να μπορεί ο καθένας να δηλώνει και την IP σε κάθε διασύνδεση backbone.
Επιπλέον έχω επεκτείνει έναν πίνακα με τις παραπάνω καταλήξεις, και έχω τροποποιήσει php script που δημιουργεί τα αντίστοιχα PTR records μια που από το wind μπορώ να πάρω ότι χρειάζεται. Αυτό το κομμάτι του reverse DNS κάθε 10 λεπτά το αντιγράφει ο WN-Hostmaster στην reverse ζώνη κι έτσι μπορούμε και έχουμε ομοιόμορφο reverse DNS στο traceroute με το παραπάνω format.

πχ. Θεσσαλονίκη προς Κατερίνη:


Target Name: server.geo-stef.pwn
IP: 10.210.3.73
Date/Time: 6/11/2010 14:25:18

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms [10.100.17.126]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms [10.126.1.245]
3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms [10.126.1.242]
4 2 ms 2 ms 5 ms 3 ms gw-distiller.redlance.the.wn [10.100.27.242]
5 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-redlance.arrow.the.wn [10.100.255.221]
6 15 ms 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-arrow.thmmy.the.wn [10.100.255.218]
7 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms [10.106.3.2]
8 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-thmmy.smaug.the.wn [10.105.255.254]
9 4 ms 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-smaug.midgar.the.wn [10.105.255.246]
10 100 ms 8 ms 15 ms 9 ms gw-devilwnagr.kirchhoff1.the.wn [10.103.255.109]
11 94 ms 21 ms 20 ms 26 ms gw-kirchhoff1.godfatherwnagr.the.wn [10.117.8.249]
12 103 ms 48 ms 78 ms 74 ms gw-godfatherwnagr.geo-stef-secure.kat.wn [10.117.8.21]
13 56 ms 53 ms 48 ms 85 ms server.geo-stef.pwn [10.210.3.73]

Ping statistics for server.geo-stef.pwn
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 60ms



Για όποιον θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει ας μου στείλει κάποιο email.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εχμμμ αν και πάλι μπορεί να μην έχω καταλάβει καλά. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να έχετε Reverse των άλλων ζωνών?

Κάτι τέτοιο στην reverse δεν σου κάνει?



```
$GENERATE 144-147       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns0.ewn.
```

Εμείς είχαμε αυτό για τα WN



```
 ;$GENERATE 96-127        $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns1.wn.
```

Γενικά πάντως το WN είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά για DNS Hosting αλλά δεν είναι root server. Ίσως χρειαστεί να το δούμε πάλι στην ένωση των wind? Ωραία θα ήταν να κάτσουμε να το συζητήσουμε. Κυρίως το δεύτερο. ::

----------


## ysam

Ποιος είναι ο root για το wn tld? 
Και ποιος για το 10.in-addr.arpa? 

Επίσης ποιο είναι οι mirrors και ποιος ο μηχανισμός για το replication? 
Εχμμ ναι είναι αλήθεια, αυτά είναι λυμένα από παλιά για το internet εμείς ακόμα το ψάχνουμε?

----------


## StarGazer

10.126.3.115
Υπάρχει η ομάδα Wind ή κανείς που να ενδιαφέρεται για την ανάπτυξή του;

----------


## StarGazer

> Εχμμμ αν και πάλι μπορεί να μην έχω καταλάβει καλά. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να έχετε Reverse των άλλων ζωνών?
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο στην reverse δεν σου κάνει?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $GENERATE 144-147       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns0.ewn.
> ```
> ...



To WN ξεκίνησε αναξάρτητα και έχει φυσικά τέτοια records ακριβώς όπως έχετε και εσείς.
Αυτό που άλλαξα έχει να κάνει καθαρά με τα bblinks, μια που εδώ δεν έχει ο καθένας DNS server όπως στην Αθήνα.
Έτσι μας εξασφαλίζει ένα ομοιόμορφο traceroute. Αυτή ήταν και η αρχική σκέψη.
Και μια που υπάρχει το προσθέτω και στο ήδη υπάρχον 10.in-addr.arpa που έχει ο WN-Hostmaster

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά μάλλον κατάλαβα. Για να γίνεται σωστή δουλειά (μάλλον σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα με τα οποία είχε σχεδιαστεί το wind) θα πρέπει το wind να κάνει τα reverse delegation, ενώ το WN να παίζει τον ρόλο ενός απλού DNS hosting server. Βολεύει, κάνει τα πράγματα πολύ απλά και για να μεταβείτε σε κάτι τέτοιο, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι όλοι να αιτηθούν των reverse τους και να γίνουν delegated στο wn-hostmaster.
Γενικά νομίζω ότι είναι μόνη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Τώρα για το πανελλήνιο wind υπάρχουν εκτός από τεχνικά θέματα (πόσο βαρύ θα γίνει, τι views θα φτιάξουμε για την κάθε κοινότητα, κτλ κτλ) και θέματα αρίθμησης κόμβων κτλ. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει όρεξη. Θέλει συζήτηση από όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους και μάλλον από κοντά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επειδή το WiND εκτός από εργαλείο αποτύπωσης των link και των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου είναι και εργαλείο διαχείρισης των IPs, του DNS και των BGP ASes, η ενοποίηση όλων των WiND σε ένα πανελλαδικό θα είχε νόημα μόνο αν αποφασίζαμε να έχουμε κοινή πολιτική routing, DNS, κλπ. Δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί αυτό να γίνει και αν ποτέ γινόταν θα μας περιόριζε σημαντικά (άλλοι θέλουν OLSR, άλλοι OSPF, άλλοι κεντρικό DNS). Άσε που αργότερα μπορεί πάλι να μη μας είναι αρκετό σε πανευρωπαϊκό ή παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

Το πιο σωστό νομίζω είναι κάθε WiND να στέλνει δεδομένα σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο όπου θα γίνεται η πανελλαδική αποτύπωση ζεύξεων, διευθύνσεων και υπηρεσιών. Έτσι καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι customιά θέλει στο WiND του αρκεί να τηρεί το «πρωτόκολλο» επικονωνίας με τον κεντρικό server..

----------


## ysam

> θα είχε νόημα μόνο αν αποφασίζαμε να έχουμε κοινή πολιτική routing, DNS, κλπ.


Μην μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα (και τον κόσμο). Άλλο routing άλλο dns. Για το DNS λόγο κοινής πανελλαδικής διευθυνσιοδότησης για το reverse τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να υπάρχει TLD και mirrors, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να γίνουν οι γνωστές ματσακονιές για να δουλεύει παντού. Ναι λόγο ότι έχουμε πάρα πολλούς dns servers εδώ κάτω τα πράγματα είναι από πολύ δύσκολα έως τραγικά. Ναι θα ήταν καλύτερα να έχουμε centralised administration (μέσα από κοινό εργαλείο... wind?? super) για κάθε κοινότητα. To dns θέλει 2-3 dns servers μέσα από management εργαλείο και όλα καλά. Τώρα έτσι όπως είναι είναι μάπα τα καρπούζι. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... Ποιος θα ασχοληθεί.. Τι θα κάνει Τι κράξιμο θα φάει και τα γνωστά ευτράπελα.. 

Για τα άλλα (routing or whatever) ας κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει.

----------


## efraim

> Το πιο σωστό νομίζω είναι κάθε WiND να στέλνει δεδομένα σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο όπου θα γίνεται η πανελλαδική αποτύπωση ζεύξεων, διευθύνσεων και υπηρεσιών. Έτσι καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι customιά θέλει στο WiND του αρκεί να τηρεί το «πρωτόκολλο» επικονωνίας με τον κεντρικό server..


Αν υπάρχει σχετικό ενδιαφέρον (ας πούμε από 3+ κοινότητες) μπορώ να αναλάβω την αυτοματοποίηση της ομαδοποίησης και δημοσίευσης των εγγραφών. Για διευθύνσεις IP για αρχή, και ζεύξεις και υπηρεσίες στη συνέχεια.

Για να μην ξαναανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό ορίζοντας κάποιο (ασφαλές) "πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας" και για να μην χρειάζεται χέρια/χρόνο η διατήρηση της ακεραιότητας των δεδομένων, θα πρότεινα:

- αποστολή των δεδομένων από τους υπεύθυνους των κοινοτήτων (ή το WiND τους) με ηλ/κό μήνυμα (ηλ/κό ταχυδρομείο με χρήση υπογραφής PGP ή με χρήση πρωτοκόλλου SSH), είτε περιοδικά, είτε όταν υπάρχουν τροποποιήσεις
- λήψη και έλεγχος υπογραφής των αποστελλόμενων μηνυμάτων, έλεγχος ότι δεν συγκρούονται με τα αποθηκευμένα δεδομένα άλλων κοινοτήτων
- ομαδοποίηση και δημοσίευση του συνόλου των δεδομένων σε όποια/ες επιθυμητή/ές μορφή/ές συμφωνηθεί (π.χ. απλό κείμενο για ανθρώπους, XML για μηχανική επεξεργασία) για λήψη από όποιον το επιθυμεί

Αν ενδιαφέρεσθε, έστω και για δοκιμαστική λειτουργία του πράγματος, δηλώστε το εδώ και το ξεκινάω.

----------


## Winner

Πριν οργανώσετε τα επιμέρους τοπικά ή το συνολικό πανελλαδικό WiND θα πρέπει να βρείτε τρόπο να οργανώσετε τις επιμέρους κοινότητες ή έστω να το προσπαθήσετε (πάλι :: .
Νομίζω, δεν γίνεται να μιλάτε για πανελλαδική υλοποίηση και να μην υπάρχουν πχ. εκπρόσωποι κοινοτήτων και επιμέρους "τεχνικοί υπεύθυνοι" για όλα αυτά.
Εμένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που προέβλεπα ότι θα κολήσουμε και γι' αυτό δεν ασχολήθηκα.

Θυμίζω πως το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα (awmn) ήταν την τελευταία φορά που checkαρα με 30 μέλη σε ΓΣ και γενικά νόμιζα πως απλά δουλεύει στον αυτόματο.

Αν νομίζει κάποιος πως κάτι έχει αλλάξει στα παραπάνω ας με ενημερώσει προσωπικά.

Επίσης για την ομάδα wind υπάρχει ακόμα το e-mail [email protected] που το λαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί ενεργά κατά καιρούς (προσφέροντας κώδικα στο official svn) και έχουν ζητήσει να συμπεριληφθούν στη λίστα.
Αν σταλεί εκεί κάτι σημαντικό και αξιόλογο δεν νομίζω πως δεν θα βρεθεί ένας να απαντήσει ή να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## StarGazer

Θα στείλω κάποια στιγμή mail καθώς έχω κάνει αρκετές τροποποιήσεις.
Από εκεί και πέρα εάν θέλετε να το δούμε σε επίπεδο συλλόγων για να φαίνεται σε ένα κοινό σύστημα ποια IP class παίρνει ο καθένας (και μετά βλέπουμε για DNS), όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με το ds {αt} wna.gr ή να το συζητήσετε από κοντά με τον mojiro.

----------


## StarGazer

Παράλληλα με τον WN-hostmaster, ο οποίος για να δουλέψει σωστά απαιτεί διασύνδεση όλων των κοινοτήτων,
στο κομμάτι του Reverse DNS όσων αφορά τα backbones τουλάχιστο έχει γίνει όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο post η εξής υλοποίηση μέσω του WiND.wna.gr :

Σε κάθε Interface μπορεί ο καθένας να προσθέσει την IP του. Το σύστημα με βάση την πανελλαδική διευθυνσιοδότηση και τα ονόματα των κόμβων που συνδέονται, 
δημιουργεί ένα PTR record. Έτσι προκύπτει κάθε μία ώρα ένα αρχείο το οποίο γίνεται include στην reverse zone του Bind.

Το αρχείο αυτό είναι διαθέσιμο από web, που σημαίνει ότι όποιος έχει linux server μπορεί με ένα cronjob και wget να το αποθηκεύει κάθε 2-3 ώρες έτσι ώστε να είναι ενημερωμένο και έτσι να μπορεί να βλέπει από που περνάει κάνοντας traceroute σε όποια κοινότητα και εάν είναι, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο server του έχει πρόσβαση στο Internet.

Τo URL λοιπόν είναι το ακόλουθο:
http://wind.wna.gr/tools/dnszones-po...rse-poller.php

Παράδειγμα:
wget -O /etc/bind/reverse-zones.include http://wind.wna.gr/tools/dnszones-po...rse-poller.php

----------


## NetTraptor

Πραγματικά γιατί τα κάνεις όλα αυτά? Τόση πολυπλοκότητα προς τι? Μάλλον τελικά προχωράς βαθύτερα και βαθύτερα σε λύσεις οι οποίες ουδεμία σχέση έχουν πραγματικά με τον τρόπο που δουλεύει μια αλυσίδα από DNS μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχετε προσκολληθεί σε ένα modified Xname. To xname είναι απλά ένα DNS Hosting GUI. Thats all. 

Την λυση για τα reverse στην εχω δώσει μια σελίδα πίσω. Το μόνο που προϋποθέτει είναι να υπάρχει ένα VPN. Aν δεν υπάρχει δεν έχει νόημα το traceroute. Δεν φτάνεις έτσι και αλλιώς.

Look at the Big picture. Να σε ενημερώσω ότι υπάρχει ένα project το οποίο ονομάζεται nodedb-interop. Δεν έχει προχωρήσει αλλά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και ίσως προχωρήσει με το Google Summer of Code. Σχετίζετε με το πανευρωπαϊκό integration node DBs μέσω κάποιου common schema και κάποιου είδους API. Εκεί τι θα κάνεις? Λέμε τώρα....


Χρειάζεται λίγο ποιο standard και πιο συνεργάσιμη προσέγγιση σε μερικά θέματα.

----------


## StarGazer

Τι συνεργάσιμη προσέγγιση εδώ.. ψάχνουμε να βρούμε 20 άτομα πανελλαδικά που να ασχολούνται ακόμη με το άθλημα...

Άλλο είναι το Modified xname και άλλο αυτό με το wind... 
Πλέον εδώ σε μας τουλάχιστο λίγοι διατηρούν dns server, πόσο μάλλον να κάθονται να ενημερώνουν τα records, οπότε φαντάστηκα ότι με το να τα φτιάχνει αυτόματα το wind είναι ακόμη πιο απλό.
Και μια χαρά βοηθάει για λόγους debugging εδώ πίστεψέ με... Αν το σκεφτείς και 5 βήματα παρακάτω μπορεί ακόμη και τις συντεταγμένες να παίρνει στα αντίστοιχα records και να σου κάνει traceroute σε χάρτη, ή να βγάζει ποια Links είναι 5ghz ποιά 2.4 ghz κτλ με πληροφορία που ήδη την έχει το wind.
Ήδη βγάζει τα Ethernet Links και τα VPN, αλλά και τα κρυπτογραφημένα ασύρματα όπως θα πρόσεξες...

Τώρα αν πραγματικά νομίζεις πως υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποιοι που "θα αιτηθούν των reverse τους" και θα περιμένουν να τους τα εγκρίνουμε, αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση.
Βέβαια έχουμε και τα IP-Classes που αναγκαστικά χρειάζεται παρέμβαση εκεί.

Αν πάλι έχεις καλύτερη λύση, ετοίμασέ την και εδώ είμαστε..

----------


## StarGazer

Το γράφω κι εδώ καθώς το άλλο θέμα είναι μόνο για εγγεγραμένα μέλη.

Αν και πλέον έχουμε διασύνδεση μέσω του WIX, από πρόχειρο έλεγχο διαπίστωσα πως δεν υπάρχουν ή δεν έχουν τη ζώνη .wn αρκετοί αν όχι όλοι οι dns servers της Αττικής. Συνεπώς τους έχω απενεργοποιήσει προσωρινά έως ότου βρούμε ποιοι λειτουργούν.


Μπορείτε να την πάρετε από την IP: 10.126.3.115 (WN-Hostmaster -> http://www.hostmaster.wn ή http://10.126.3.115) 

Εάν κάποιος θέλει να τη συμπεριλάβει να μου πει για να κάνουμε δοκιμές, έτσι ώστε να προσθέσουμε και τον δικό του στους nameservers.


Η Reverse zone (10.in-addr.arpa) του WN-Hostmaster συμπεριλαμβάνει επίσης και records που δημιουργούνται αυτόματα με βάση το wind.wna.gr
κάτι που μας επιτρέπει πιο εύκολο debugging.

----------


## nikolas_350

Στον 10.25.176.81 έχει προστεθεί η ζώνη .wn
Για την Reverse zone (10.in-addr.arpa) νομίζω θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα εάν την συμπεριλάβω.

----------


## StarGazer

Αν θες δοκίμασέ τη αντί αυτής που έχεις και εάν έχεις πρόβλημα μου λες

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τον δικό σου ως reverse θα χάσω την επίλυση ονομάτων για την κοινότητα μου, καθώς και για pwmn, mswn, her.wn, wana


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.126.3.115
traceroute to 10.126.3.115 (10.126.3.115), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.25.176.65 (10.25.176.65)  0.520 ms  0.482 ms  0.477 ms
 2  10.21.241.149 (10.21.241.149)  1.724 ms  1.718 ms  1.710 ms
 3  10.21.241.67 (10.21.241.67)  2.082 ms  2.033 ms  2.406 ms
 4  10.21.241.165 (10.21.241.165)  9.210 ms  9.207 ms  9.183 ms
 5  10.27.224.250 (10.27.224.250)  11.049 ms  11.041 ms  11.032 ms
 6  10.26.36.165 (10.26.36.165)  11.018 ms  8.299 ms  8.280 ms
 7  10.26.36.113 (10.26.36.113)  8.647 ms  5.403 ms  9.204 ms
 8  10.26.36.205 (10.26.36.205)  61.836 ms  63.833 ms  63.826 ms
 9  10.24.69.254 (10.24.69.254)  79.797 ms  79.793 ms  79.784 ms
10  gw-southern-greece.vpn1-wna-thessaloniki.wn (10.126.126.1)  167.213 ms  168.892 ms  168.891 ms
11  10.126.1.245 (10.126.1.245)  172.559 ms  174.249 ms  191.387 ms
12  gw-star.distiller.the.wn (10.126.3.242)  193.519 ms  195.315 ms  174.039 ms
13  wn-hostmaster.wn (10.126.3.115)  177.084 ms  178.797 ms  180.794 ms
```

Ωστόσο με λίγη δουλεία για κατάδικους  ::  κατάφερα να τα κάνω merge, αν και δεν ξέρω εάν είναι ορθός ο τρόπος που το έκανα και σίγουρα μέχρι στιγμής δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένος .


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.126.3.115                                                                                                                    traceroute to 10.126.3.115 (10.126.3.115), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  rb-912.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  0.531 ms  0.487 ms  0.475 ms
 2  gw-nikolasc.ipduh.awmn (10.21.241.149)  1.598 ms  1.596 ms  1.586 ms
 3  router.01.01433-2.ipduh.awmn (10.21.241.67)  1.907 ms  1.885 ms  2.256 ms
 4  gw-ipduh.geioa.awmn (10.21.241.165)  13.233 ms  13.230 ms  13.222 ms
 5  gw-geioa.jollyroger.awmn (10.27.224.250)  13.212 ms  13.201 ms  13.181 ms
 6  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.165)  13.172 ms  9.451 ms  9.426 ms
 7  mescaline.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.113)  9.641 ms  8.382 ms  8.360 ms
 8  gw-cha0s.cha0s-d.awmn (10.26.36.205)  79.782 ms  79.793 ms  79.785 ms
 9  gw-cha0s-d.WIX.wn (10.24.69.254)  83.432 ms  83.223 ms  83.189 ms
10  gw-star.thessaloniki.WIX.wn (10.126.126.1)  179.521 ms  179.527 ms  183.384 ms
11  10.126.1.245 (10.126.1.245)  183.790 ms  183.787 ms  183.778 ms
12  gw-star.distiller.the.wn (10.126.3.242)  187.160 ms  197.159 ms  197.140 ms
13  wn-hostmaster.wn (10.126.3.115)  197.130 ms  178.397 ms  180.447 ms
```

Ο dns server ακούει προσωρινά στο 10.25.176.93 για όσους θέλουν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν

----------


## StarGazer

Στο πανω υπηρχε ενα τεχνικο θεμα οταν το δοκιμασες επειτα λειτουργουσε κανονικα, εχω βρει μια συνολικη λυση θα την εχω συντομα ετοιμη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ.
Παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε με για κάθε αλλαγή.

----------


## StarGazer

Σε έχω προσθέσει στους nameservers για το wn

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα 
dig www.wn @ns3.awmn
dig www.wn @ns2.awmn
dig www.wn @ns1.awmn

και να ποστάρει εδώ τι βλέπει παρακαλώ;

----------


## romias

```
$ dig www.wn @ns3.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns3.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 63013
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                IN    A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.            8049    IN    SOA    a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com. 2014051600 1800 900 604800 86400

;; Query time: 11 msec
;; SERVER: 10.19.143.13#53(10.19.143.13)
;; WHEN: Fri May 16 17:49:03 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 99
```



```
dig www.wn @ns2.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns2.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 13907
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                IN    A

;; Query time: 41 msec
;; SERVER: 10.19.143.12#53(10.19.143.12)
;; WHEN: Fri May 16 17:50:41 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 24
```



```
$ dig www.wn @ns1.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns1.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 50684
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                IN    A

;; Query time: 21 msec
;; SERVER: 10.0.1.1#53(10.0.1.1)
;; WHEN: Fri May 16 17:51:31 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 24
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Σε έχω προσθέσει στους nameservers για το wn
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα 
> dig www.wn @ns3.awmn
> dig www.wn @ns2.awmn
> dig www.wn @ns1.awmn
> 
> και να ποστάρει εδώ τι βλέπει παρακαλώ;




```
[email protected]:~# dig www.wn @ns3.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns3.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 47881
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                                IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.                       7953    IN      SOA     a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com. 2014051600 1800 900 604800 86400

;; Query time: 17 msec
;; SERVER: 10.19.143.13#53(10.19.143.13)
;; WHEN: Thu Aug 29 23:12:54 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 99
```



```
[email protected]:~# dig www.wn @ns2.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns2.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 17581
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                                IN      A

;; Query time: 28 msec
;; SERVER: 10.19.143.12#53(10.19.143.12)
;; WHEN: Thu Aug 29 23:12:58 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 24
```



```
[email protected]:~# dig www.wn @ns1.awmn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> www.wn @ns1.awmn
;; global options: +cmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

----------


## StarGazer

Έχω κινέζικο θέμα μου φαίνεται
Αυτός ? Απαντάει σωστά ή αυτό που βλέπετε;

dig @10.72.90.37 www.wn

; <<>> DiG 9.3.4 <<>> @ns0.dimis7.ns.wn www.wn
; (1 server found)
;; global options: printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 42432
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.wn. 60 IN A 218.93.250.18

;; Query time: 171 msec
;; SERVER: 10.72.90.37#53(10.72.90.37)
;; WHEN: Sun May 18 11:34:54 2014
;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 40

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν έχει θέμα ο 10.72.90.37 αλλά εσύ στον δρόμο σου προς αυτόν.
Αυτός ορθά απαντά πως δεν ξέρει το www.wn
Κάποιος ενδιάμεσος όμως αλλάζει την απάντηση στην “γνωστή ip”

Πραγματικά αυτό το πράγμα μπορεί να σε τρελάνει.  :: 



```
[email protected]:~$ dig @10.72.90.37 www.wn

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> @10.72.90.37 www.wn
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 41638
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.wn.                                IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.                       4607    IN      SOA     a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com. 2014051800 1800 900 604800 753

;; Query time: 74 msec
;; SERVER: 10.72.90.37#53(10.72.90.37)
;; WHEN: Sun May 18 13:18:56 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 99

[email protected]:~$ nslookup www.wn 10.72.90.37
Server:         10.72.90.37
Address:        10.72.90.37#53

** server can't find www.wn: NXDOMAIN
```

----------


## StarGazer

Θα ταν χρήσιμο αυτό σαν λειτουργία αν το είχαμε να δείχνει σε δικιά μας ip..  :: 
Κάνω ένα ξεκαθάρισμα για το ποιος έχει (πλεον) την ζώνη wn και ποιος όχι.
Σύντομα θα γίνεται και αυτόματος έλεγχος!

http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/M..._wireless.conf

----------


## panoscnr

> Ο dns server ακούει προσωρινά στο 10.25.176.93 για όσους θέλουν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν


@starGazer ο Νίκος έχει αλλάξει την ip με αποτέλεσμα να μου βγάζει αυτό --> zone wn/IN: NS 'ns025176081.wn' has no address records (A or AAAA)

Έχω περάσει κι εγώ την wn ζώνη στον DNS μου παρεπιπτόντος αλλά δεν έχω αλλάξει το 10.in-addr.arpa με το δικό σου.

----------


## StarGazer

Ποια είναι η ip σου;
Αν θες βάλτη και στο πινακάκι εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/M...84%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## panoscnr

> Ποια είναι η ip σου;
> Αν θες βάλτη και στο πινακάκι εδώ:
> http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/M...84%CF%89%CE%BD


10.27.244.29 είναι η ip. Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζεται όπως τα άλλα αν θες βαλτην εσύ.* Άστο τα κατάφερα και την δείχνει ευθυγραμισμένα*

----------


## nikolas_350

> @starGazer ο Νίκος έχει αλλάξει την ip με αποτέλεσμα να μου βγάζει αυτό --> zone wn/IN: NS 'ns025176081.wn' has no address records (A or AAAA)


Για την ακρίβεια ο 10.25.176.81 έχει και την forward ζώνη για το wn.

Στο 10.25.176.93 υπάρχει για reverse εκτός από το 10.in-addr.arpa του awmn
τα B-class των κοινοτήτων που έχουμε σύνδεση καθώς και περίπου 35 c-class που ο wn ανακοινώνει.

----------


## StarGazer

Κάντε ένα reload και πείτε μου εάν σας φέρνει την ip του ns1.wn

----------


## nikolas_350

Ναι είναι ok. 
Μέχρι προχθές απαντούσε μόνο ως ns7.wn

----------


## Cha0s

> Εάν χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τον δικό σου ως reverse θα χάσω την επίλυση ονομάτων για την κοινότητα μου, καθώς και για pwmn, mswn, her.wn, wana
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.126.3.115
> traceroute to 10.126.3.115 (10.126.3.115), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  10.25.176.65 (10.25.176.65)  0.520 ms  0.482 ms  0.477 ms
>  2  10.21.241.149 (10.21.241.149)  1.724 ms  1.718 ms  1.710 ms
>  3  10.21.241.67 (10.21.241.67)  2.082 ms  2.033 ms  2.406 ms
> ...


Πως το έκανες; Προσπαθώ να ετοιμάσω κάτι αντίστοιχο με forwarders αλλά ο Bind μου τους αγνοεί και παίρνω μόνιμα NXDOMAIN.

----------

